# 쉽게 easily?



## devientmelody

If I were to say "I am an easily satisfied person in Korean" is "난 쉽게 만족스러워 하는 사람인다" correct?
Whenever 게 is added onto a verb does it become an adverb? For instance "소용게 달리는 사람" for "a person that runs quietly".


----------



## Kross

devientmelody said:


> 1) 난 쉽게 만족스러워 하는 사람*입니다*.
> 2) *조*용*하*게 달리는 사람



Hello, devientmelody,

I am not sure if that can be applied to all verbs because there are always exceptions. But your examples sound correct.

쉽다 -> 쉽게
조용하다 -> 조용하게


----------



## devientmelody

^^ 알겠어요. 두개 더 질문있어요. (am i close to correct? lol)
is there another ending to describe "is" other than '이에요' 나 '입니다'? For instance when i want to make it really casual? 
i checked the dictionary about 스럽다 says it works an addition to noun or verb. For 만족 (satisfaction) does it change the meaning to satisfactory? But how is that different from 만족하게? Please give more examples with other words if possible. ^____^


----------



## Indosraram

For your original question;
-게 is added when you want to make adjectives to adverb, usually.
Ex) 조용하다 -> 조용하*게
*빠르다 -> 빠르게
I don't know if you know the roots of Korean words.. for 조용하다, it's 조용하 and for 빠르다, 빠르.

About additional;
질문 두개 더 있어요 would be more natural, but yours also make sense!
1) In most cases, "-니다" endings are used in very formal situation. So if you want to say casual and formal as well, "-요" is better.
    ex) 저는 학생이에요. / 저는 남자에요.
2) You are right. But 만족하게 is used in different way, so it's not adjective.


----------

